# Грыжа шейного отдела С5-С6 и дальнейшее лечение



## kreonda (7 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте.
Мужчина 41 год. Рост 184 см, вес 91 кг. Сидячая работа за компьютером. В ноябре 202 года после ОРВИ решил заняться физкультурой и в течении нескольких дней подряд делал круговые движения головой. 
После этого появились давящие боли в голове в разных участках (виски, затылок, макушка). Шея при этом не болела. Изначально списал всё на астенический синдром после перенесенной инфекции. Супруга два дня делала массаж шеи в домашних условиях. 
Головные боли на время стихли, и я вновь стал разминать шею круговыми движениями. Ситуация с болями повторилась. Массаж в этот раз делать не стал.
В начале декабря 2021 года прошел диспансеризацию в поликлинике. Все анализы в норме. Делал УЗДГ артерий - тоже в норме. 
Дальше появились тянущие боли в шее по правой и левой стороне сзади. Больше напоминает напряжение мышц, а не боль.
Невролог беглым осмотром постучала молотком, поводила влево, вправо, верх, вниз и проверила в позе Ромберга (устойчив). 
Прописала кавинтон 2 месяца, как сосудистую терапию и более ничего, и сказала, что неврологических нарушений не видит. На мои жалобы сказала, что это мышечные спазмы и они пройдут.
По собственному желанию прошел МРТ головного мозга и шейного отдела позвоночника. Результаты МРТ прикладываю.
По результатам МРТ оказалась грыжа 3,5 мм в С5-С6 отделе шеи.

Сама шея не болит, но есть тянущие ощущения по всей шее, но больше всего в районе чуть ниже затылка. Шеей могу поворачивать в разные стороны и вниз без болей.
Головокружений не замечал. 
Беспокоят давящие боли в голове в разных частях (лобной части, в глазах, виски, затылок) и давящие боли в шее сзади под затылком.

Чем сейчас лечусь:
- Пирацетам и кавинтон 2 раза в день. 
- Ибупрофен гель на область шеи
- иногда но-шпа
- НПВП (ибупрофен, найз, аскофен) - чередовал, проверяя, что лучше всего помогает справиться с тяжестью и болью. Хорошо помогает Аскофен и Найз, ибупрфоен не помогает.

Из особенностей:
- теплый душ на шею и голову "отпускает" и становиться легче. Бывает, что становиться легче на несколько часов
- если лечь на спину или на бок на 15-30 минут, то также становиться легче. Проходит тяжесть в голове и шеи.

Сидя тянет больше всего. Если встать и сделать растяжку, то также становиться легче. Если полежать минут 15, то тоже становиться намного легче и можно делать дела.

Подскажите пожалуйста, в какую сторону "копать" и к какому врачу идти?

Заранее спасибо.






Часть 2



часть 3



Проходил тесты на сайтах по головной боли напряжения. Тесты показали, что скорее всего у меня ГБН. Но ибупрофен не помогает. Хотя другие препараты вроде бы справляются. 

Сплю нормально. Ночью ничего не беспокоит. Утром тоже ничего не беспокоит. 

Тяжесть и тянущие боли в шее и голове начинаются спустя некоторое время ближе к обеду и до вечера. Иногда вечером полностью отпускает и ничего не беспокоит. Такое состояние наблюдается, если вечером совершить пешую прогулку. 
на прогулку всегда беру с собой рюкзак. Однажды его не взял и во время прогулки стало тянуть и давить шею и голову. Не могу сказать связано ли это или нет.

Хочется понимать, всю эту симптоматику дает грыжа в шейном отделе или моя впечатлительная натура?
Из самоанализа выходит, что все-таки грыжа тут не причем, но по результатам МРТ написано, что есть стеноз позвоночного канала в районе С5-С6.
Хотел бы услышать мнение докторов на форуме.


----------



## La murr (7 Янв 2022)

@kreonda, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (7 Янв 2022)

Вечер добрый.
Ситуация достаточно стандартная. Для лучшего объяснения обычно достаточно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы.
При длительном сидении также длительно напряжены тонически подзатылочные мышцы (так называемые стабилизаторы положения головы в пространстве), постепенно они становятся ригидными,  плотными, застойными. И раньше устают при нагрузке,  затекают, спазмируются ещё сильнее и болят, провоцируют и головную боль.



kreonda написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, в какую сторону "копать" и к какому врачу идти?


Копать никуда не надо, шеей крутить тоже, ни в коем случае ничего не "вправлять" и "ставить на место". Идти к врачу, который умеет диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на шейном уровне, имеет достаточный опыт работы именно с шейным отделом, особенно с кранио-вертебральным переходом, владеет мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии, который покажет, какие именно упражнения можно и как именно нужно делать.


----------



## kreonda (7 Янв 2022)

@AIR, большое спасибо за ответ. 

Волнует вопрос про стеноз позвоночного канала. 
Сама грыжа, как я понимаю не большая и располагается с левой стороны, т.е. получается, что она частично слева пережимает позвоночный канал.

На диске МРТ, я мерил в программе ширину шейного канала, и он получается у меня в районе 12 мм в нормальных местах, т.е. как раз 3,5 мм грыжа урезает его с одного бока до 9 мм.

Насколько вообще такие вещи критичны? 
На МРТ это выглядит весьма страшно.

Я так понимаю этой грыже уже несколько лет.
Потому как лет 5 назад иногда были резкие разовые прострелы в шеи при повороте головы, которые быстро проходили, и я о них благополучно забывал.
Но, в целом, шея меня никогда не беспокоила.

Или мне все-таки стоит переключить своё внимание с грыжи на выравнивание своего психоэмоционального состояния?


----------



## AIR (8 Янв 2022)

kreonda написал(а):


> Насколько вообще такие вещи критичны?


Клиники стеноза нет. Грыжа такого размера и локализации встречается нередко,  но это не повод шибко крутить шеей.



kreonda написал(а):


> Или мне все-таки стоит переключить своё внимание с грыжи на выравнивание своего психоэмоционального состояния?


Имеется нарушение осанки, мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на шейном уровне. Клинически проявляются нарушения на уровне С0-С1-С2,  на шейно-грудном уровне не проявляются, просто левое плечо выше и чуть вперёд. 
Понять, где именно и какого характера изменения, принять меры поведенческого характера,  не делать вредных упражнений, не ходить на "вправление позвонков",  "массаж " шеи, если к специалисту,  то только в этой области, если упражнения,  то только акцентированные и с точным соблюдением методологии.  Выравнивание психоэмоционального состояния в любой ситуации не повредит.


----------



## kreonda (8 Янв 2022)

@AIR, большое спасибо за подробные разъяснения и ответ.


----------



## kreonda (9 Янв 2022)

Уважаемые доктора, прошу прокомментировать симптоматика, которую не описывал ранее:

1. Периодически появляется ком в горле. 
Может ли это быть связано с грыжей с5-с6 или это симптом невротического происхождения?

2. Иногда, особенно в положении лёжа, покалывают ладони на обеих руках как будто отлежал. При разминании или смены позы проходят.

3. Иногда сводит запястье на правой руке, но по описанию МРТ грыжа слева и по идее должна давать симптоматику на ту же половину тела.

4. Иногда ощущаю тяжесть в обеих руках. Зачастую тяжесть симетрична. При этом поднимание предметов не вызывает проблем.

5. Иногда появляются головокружения, но они не похожи на головокружения как таковые. Предметы вокруг не крутятся, стою при этом ровно, в позе Ромберга не падаю. Больше похоже на спазм шеи сзади и легкое головокружение в сторону спазма.

6. Когда отводить максимально глаза в сторону, то тянет в области затылка. Как будто сводит мышцы затылка и становится не приятно.

7. Из упражнений:
Сейчас делаю круговые движения плечами вперёд и назад в качестве разминки.
Также аккуратно прижимаю голову вперёд и поворачиваю влево и вправо. Без резких движений и боли.
Т.е. шея при поворотах не болит.

Вопросы:
1.  Можете прокомментировать по пунктам связаны ли данные симптомы с грыжей или имеют невротическую природу?

2. Можно ли делать перечисленные упражнения, если нет болей и прострелов в шее?

3. Может ли грыжа пережимать позвоночную артерию, если сама грыжа выступает в сторону позвоночного канала, а артерия находится немного в другой стороне?
Или я неправильно понимаю анатомию.

Заранее спаспасибо за ответы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2022)

kreonda написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора, прошу прокомментировать симптоматика, которую не описывал ранее:
> 
> 1. Периодически появляется ком в горле.
> Может ли это быть связано с грыжей с5-с6 или это симптом невротического происхождения?


Скорее невроз


kreonda написал(а):


> 2. Иногда, особенно в положении лёжа, покалывают ладони на обеих руках как будто отлежал. При разминании или смены позы проходят.


Почитайте про синдром передней и соредней лестничной мышцы


kreonda написал(а):


> 3. Иногда сводит запястье на правой руке, но по описанию МРТ грыжа слева и по идее должна давать симптоматику на ту же половину тела.


Так причина не в грыже. Доктор Рудковский об этом много написал выше.


kreonda написал(а):


> 4. Иногда ощущаю тяжесть в обеих руках. Зачастую тяжесть симетрична. При этом поднимание предметов не вызывает проблем.


Скорее невроз.


kreonda написал(а):


> 5. Иногда появляются головокружения, но они не похожи на головокружения как таковые. Предметы вокруг не крутятся, стою при этом ровно, в позе Ромберга не падаю. Больше похоже на спазм шеи сзади и легкое головокружение в сторону спазма.


Не системные








						Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика"
					

Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика", Позвоночник и суставы, диабет, сосудистая патология, реабилитация, ЛФК, массаж, стоматология.




					mcledi.ru
				





kreonda написал(а):


> 6. Когда отводить максимально глаза в сторону, то тянет в области затылка. Как будто сводит мышцы затылка и становится не приятно.


Почитайте про синдром нижней косой мышц головы


kreonda написал(а):


> 7. Из упражнений:
> Сейчас делаю круговые движения плечами вперёд и назад в качестве разминки.
> Также аккуратно прижимаю голову вперёд и поворачиваю влево и вправо. Без резких движений и боли.
> Т.е. шея при поворотах не болит.


Хорошо


kreonda написал(а):


> Вопросы:
> 1.  Можете прокомментировать по пунктам связаны ли данные симптомы с грыжей или имеют невротическую природу?


Уже


kreonda написал(а):


> 2. Можно ли делать перечисленные упражнения, если нет болей и прострелов в шее?


Можно


kreonda написал(а):


> 3. Может ли грыжа пережимать позвоночную артерию, если сама грыжа выступает в сторону позвоночного канала, а артерия находится немного в другой стороне?


Нет


kreonda написал(а):


> Или я неправильно понимаю анатомию.


Правильно


kreonda написал(а):


> Заранее спаспасибо за ответы.


Пожалуйста.


----------



## kreonda (9 Янв 2022)

Большое спасибо за ответы и  пояснения.


----------



## kreonda (9 Янв 2022)

Уважаемые докдоктора, скажите пожалуйста исходя из моих вопросов и Ваших ответов, моя основная симптоматика связана с шейным остеохондрозом, искривленной осанкой и спазмированными мышцами шеи.

Имеет ли смысл во время сидячей работы или длительных пеших походов использовать воротник Шанца, как временное решение для меньшего спазмирования мышц?

Естественно, что основной упор это ЛФК, укрепление мышц шеи и не только шеи.


----------



## AIR (9 Янв 2022)

kreonda написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора, прошу прокомментировать симптоматика, которую не описывал ранее:


Придётся,  раз уж "назвался груздем"😏



kreonda написал(а):


> 1. Периодически появляется ком в горле.
> Может ли это быть связано с грыжей с5-с6 или это симптом невротического происхождения?


Так как работаю в  ЛОР институте,  то могу сказать, что встречался с подобным и мышечно-тонической природы.



kreonda написал(а):


> 2. Иногда, особенно в положении лёжа, покалывают ладони на обеих руках как будто отлежал. При разминании или смены позы проходят.


Бывает при компрессии нерва малой грудной мышцей именно в этом положении.



kreonda написал(а):


> ...Иногда сводит запястье на правой руке, но по описанию МРТ грыжа слева и по идее должна давать симптоматику на ту же половину тела.


Бывает и при длительной работе, например "мышом".



kreonda написал(а):


> 4. Иногда ощущаю тяжесть в обеих руках. Зачастую тяжесть симетрична. При этом поднимание предметов не вызывает проблем.


Длительная, например, сидячая, малоподвижная нагрузка , "затекают".




kreonda написал(а):


> 5. Иногда появляются головокружения, но они не похожи на головокружения как таковые. Предметы вокруг не крутятся, стою при этом ровно, в позе Ромберга не падаю. Больше похоже на спазм шеи сзади и легкое головокружение в сторону спазма.


Уже описывал, проблемы кранио-вертебрального перехода.



kreonda написал(а):


> 6. Когда отводить максимально глаза в сторону, то тянет в области затылка. Как будто сводит мышцы затылка и становится не приятно


Проблемы кранио-вертебрального перехода.



kreonda написал(а):


> 7. Из упражнений:
> Сейчас делаю круговые движения плечами вперёд и назад в качестве разминки.
> Также аккуратно прижимаю голову вперёд и поворачиваю влево и вправо. Без резких движений и боли.
> Т.е. шея при поворотах не болит.


Это надо видеть, в лучшем случае не повредит... может.



kreonda написал(а):


> 3. Может ли грыжа пережимать позвоночную артерию, если сама грыжа выступает в сторону позвоночного канала, а артерия находится немного в другой стороне?


Нет.


----------



## kreonda (9 Янв 2022)

Уважаемые доктора, огромное вам спасибо за терпение и ответы на мои вопросы.

Благодаря вам стало более понятно, что у меня и что с этим делать.


----------



## kreonda (12 Янв 2022)

Уважаемы доктора, пожалуйста "не пинайте меня ногами" за мои вопросы.☺️

*Извините, что опять со своими вопросами про стеноз позвоночного канала, но не могли бы вы мне раз и навсегда разъяснить и прояснить симптоматику стеноза в шейном отделе в районе С5-С6?*

Напомню, что по заключению моего МРТ у меня в позвонках С5-С6 имеется левосторонняя парамедианная грыжа 3,5 мм минимальный эффективный саггитальный размер позвоночного канала сужен до 9 мм.
Везде пишут, что это абсолютный стеноз. Относительный стеноз считается до 10 мм.

Сегодня, сидя с супругой на приеме у врача гинеколога (сидел на стульях примерно 1 час, пока ждали в очереди) появилось ощущение неприятного сдавливания головы изнутри, как будто сейчас могу отключиться.
Когда шли из поликлиники домой походка была ровная (не шатало), но ощущения тяжести в ногах и руках присутствовали, а также давило в шее в районе кранио-вертебрального перехода (синдром нижней косой мышц головы), больше справа и по центру под черепом. По ощущениям в районе с2-с3 позвонков. Но там ничего нет по МРТ, только сколиоз, который был описан и подтвержден Вами.
Придя домой был сильный тремор рук и тахикардия. Отпустило, когда выпил сладкого чая и съел пару бутербродов. С момента последнего приема пищи прошло в районе 3-х часов, но было почему-то снова чувство голода.
По анализам сахара натощак все в норме: из пальца 4,9 и из вены 5,4
_Естественно, что принятие дома горизонтального положения помогло и стало легче. Теплая ванна совсем отпустила моё состояние._

*Нутром понимаю, что это скорее всего мышечные спазмы, и читал всё, что вы описывали выше. Про мышечные синдромы тоже всё прочел.*
Смущает, что по описанию грыжа слева, а проблемы со слабостью в руке и зажатие шеи ощущаю справа.
Т.е. шею чаще спазмирует справа и отсюда симптоматика с рукой.

Хотелось бы закрыть свою тему и понять какие клинические признаки даёт стеноз позвоночного канала в шейном отделе в районе с5-с6?

Заранее спасибо за ответы и простите за мою клиническую тупость.

Результаты осмотров 2-х неврологов в городской поликлинике.
Результаты МРТ шейного отдела.

_У меня есть подозрения, что, чем больше ходишь по врачам, тем больше находишь у себя болезней.
У меня первое образование медицинское (медбрат), и я знаком с синдромом первокурсника мед института.
_


----------



## AIR (12 Янв 2022)

kreonda написал(а):


> У меня есть подозрения, что, чем больше ходишь по врачам, тем больше находишь у себя болезней.


Может проще, так сказать последний раз, съездить на приём к Фёдору Петровичу  в "клинику второго мнения" , у него специалисты различного профиля, всё расскажут и покажут...  больше толку будет,  чем от переписки.


----------



## kreonda (13 Янв 2022)

> Может проще, так сказать последний раз, съездить на приём к Фёдору Петровичу  в "клинику второго мнения" , у него специалисты различного профиля, всё расскажут и покажут...  больше толку будет,  чем от переписки.


@AIR, да, наверное Вы правы толку от очного визита будет в разы больше нежели от переписки. Но, сейчас у меня есть одно НО...
У меня большая семья, а из приносящих доход - только я. В финансово-экономическом плане я не могу сейчас попасть к платным специалистам в виду того, что бюджет на январь уже весь расписан. Поэтому ближайший визит к платному специалисту я могу осуществить не ранее февраля.
Как раз из-за этого я и посетил двух разных неврологов в городских поликлиниках по ОМС. Но, к сожалению, их осмотр, как и собственно заключения, которые я выложил, больше напоминают просто дежурные отписки и никаких результатов.
Поэтому приходится решать вопросы самостоятельно. А т.к. некоторая, описанная мной выше, симптоматика иногда портит общую картину жизни и работоспособности, то единственно разумным вариантом я посчитал написать на форуме и спросить у специалистов, что они думают по этому поводу исходя из мох жалоб и разъяснений.

Вам, как специалисту в этой области, а также Федору Петровичу, я выражаю огромную благодарность за то, что потратили свое время и подробно ответили мне на мои вопросы.
Если, вы считаете, что на мой последний вопрос лучше получить очную консультацию, то я конечно не буду с вами спорить, вам виднее, я просто хотел уточнить, что же все-таки представляет из себя стеноз в шейном отделе в районе С5-С6, т.к. нормальной информации в интернете не так уж много. В большей степени в статьях одна вода или пугалки и страшилки с разводом на деньги.

Сегодня, кстати, я хорошо выспался и в целом самочувствие намного лучше, чем было вчера. Т.е. положительную динамику я наблюдаю сам. Сегодня нет головных тянущих болей от шеи, и в целом шея не так тянет. Но, я сегодня всю утро за компьютером (с перерывам каждый час на разминку) и шея все-таки иногда потягивает. Также устает голова, но это скорее всего от напряжения глаз, смотрящих в монитор. Стоит закрыть глаза и отдохнуть минут 10-15, становиться лучше.
Отсюда я делаю вывод. что всё, что вы и доктор Ступин описали выше, действительно имеет место быть и действительно относиться к мышечному напряжению и синдромам.
В любом случае, еще раз спасибо за потраченное время и терпение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

kreonda написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора, пожалуйста "не пинайте меня ногами" за мои вопросы.☺️
> 
> *Извините, что опять со своими вопросами про стеноз позвоночного канала, но не могли бы вы мне раз и навсегда разъяснить и прояснить симптоматику стеноза в шейном отделе в районе С5-С6?*
> 
> ...


Это рентгенологическое понятие. Просто констатация факта. А важно есть при этом клиника стеноза или нет. У Вас ее нет. А значит это просто остается фактом.



kreonda написал(а):


> Сегодня, сидя с супругой на приеме у врача гинеколога (сидел на стульях примерно 1 час, пока ждали в очереди) появилось ощущение неприятного сдавливания головы изнутри, как будто сейчас могу отключиться.
> Когда шли из поликлиники домой походка была ровная (не шатало), но ощущения тяжести в ногах и руках присутствовали, а также давило в шее в районе кранио-вертебрального перехода (синдром нижней косой мышц головы), больше справа и по центру под черепом. По ощущениям в районе с2-с3 позвонков. Но там ничего нет по МРТ, только сколиоз, который был описан и подтвержден Вами.
> Придя домой был сильный тремор рук и тахикардия. Отпустило, когда выпил сладкого чая и съел пару бутербродов. С момента последнего приема пищи прошло в районе 3-х часов, но было почему-то снова чувство голода.


Так в этот момент и надо смотреть сахар. 



kreonda написал(а):


> По анализам сахара натощак все в норме: из пальца 4,9 и из вены 5,4
> _Естественно, что принятие дома горизонтального положения помогло и стало легче. Теплая ванна совсем отпустила моё состояние._


Больше похоже на паническую атаку. 



kreonda написал(а):


> *Нутром понимаю, что это скорее всего мышечные спазмы, и читал всё, что вы описывали выше. Про мышечные синдромы тоже всё прочел.*
> Смущает, что по описанию грыжа слева, а проблемы со слабостью в руке и зажатие шеи ощущаю справа.


То есть, проблема не в грыже, а скорее от мышц. 



kreonda написал(а):


> Т.е. шею чаще спазмирует справа и отсюда симптоматика с рукой.


Очевидно.



kreonda написал(а):


> Хотелось бы закрыть свою тему и понять какие клинические признаки даёт стеноз позвоночного канала в шейном отделе в районе с5-с6?


Серьезный стеноз - слабость ног, не серьезный - никак.
Не путать с болью от спондилоартроза и болью от корешка. 



kreonda написал(а):


> Результаты осмотров 2-х неврологов в городской поликлинике.
> Результаты МРТ шейного отдела.
> 
> _У меня есть подозрения, что, чем больше ходишь по врачам, тем больше находишь у себя болезней._


_Это правильно. _



kreonda написал(а):


> _У меня первое образование медицинское (медбрат), и я знаком с синдромом первокурсника мед института.
> Посмотреть вложение 214676_


По всему боль от мышц и спондилоартроза, так как грыжа на левую сторону.


----------



## kreonda (13 Янв 2022)

Большое спасибо всем докторам за ответы. Закрываю тему, т.к. получил всё, что нужно. 
Ещё раз огромное спаспасибо.


----------

